# Stereochilus dalatensis



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2009)

Cute little mini...


----------



## Elena (May 8, 2009)

I love it. Great photo of an adorable plant!


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2009)

Cute. Any fragrance?


----------



## biothanasis (May 8, 2009)

Superb!!! Great photo!!! How do you grow it???


----------



## P-chan (May 8, 2009)

*AWESOME!!!! *


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 8, 2009)

P-chan said:


> *AWESOME!!!! *



Ditto! Another candidate species to hybridize with Neofinetia.


----------



## Paul (May 9, 2009)

very very cute!!


----------



## JeanLux (May 9, 2009)

great pic!!!! Lovely species!!! Jean


----------



## mkline3 (May 9, 2009)

Adorable, is it mounted on cork? Whatever it is it looks nice and natural.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Cute. Any fragrance?


Yes. Not very strong but hard to describe. Not unpleasant, but not terribly pleasant, either.



biothanasis said:


> Superb!!! Great photo!!! How do you grow it???


Under lights in my intermediate sunroom. It's hanging inside a big clay pot that sits in water. I spray it just about every day.



mkline3 said:


> Adorable, is it mounted on cork? Whatever it is it looks nice and natural.


Yes, cork.


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2009)

TY Dot!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice! Great plant, Dot! Mine came with pale yellow-green foliage but it bloomed anyway. The new growth seems to be darker now but still not as green as yours. Some reddish pigment is showing up too. Maybe I'm giving it too much light. I'd like to keep this one alive and get it to bloom again and again. The flowers are very pretty!


----------

